# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  Me

## zooz

sometimes I wonder
How could this be
And if there is someone 
Watching over me
Your'e selfish they say
But I the selfish one
For them pray
Down deep in my soul 
There is a feeling 
I cannot control
Loneliness and sadness are
The only things I see
But there will come a day
When I am the one to BE
_ZAINAB KAMAL_

----------


## سماح

thanks a lot it include a powerful words 
keep on

----------


## Hummer

What a nice suject keep going like that
thnxxxxx

----------


## xblack

*thx alot 4 these short but strong and sweet voice........*

----------


## angeles_107

good topic i like it soo much
thanx for sharing ur words with us ZAINAB

----------


## ساره

But there will come a day
When I am the one to BE


this is my fav . part ... it's so 
amazing ... well done .. 

thanx for sharing .. hope 
to read more from ya

----------


## Shb_Cute

thx sweetie 4 these nice words

----------


## ابوالشرع

> sometimes I wonder
> How could this be
> And if there is someone 
> Watching over me
> Your'e selfish they say
> But I the selfish one
> For them pray
> Down deep in my soul 
> There is a feeling 
> ...


*
Thx 4 buty word
realy its  amazing to hear 
and want to say that day will coming soon
Regards*

----------


## zooz

Thank you all so much for these kind and wonderfull replys
But there will come a day 
When I am the one to BE
Its the day you guys make me feel important
Thank you all so much, it means alot to me

----------

